# specs of the rb20det turbo



## jprimera (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi

who knows the a/r, trim of exhaust and compresor 
thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the answer to ur question is................YAHOO/GOOGLE!!!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

www.meggala.com Excellnet resource and in English.


----------



## jprimera (Apr 30, 2002)

*scourge*

thanks!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

No proble. And, if you want to know something thats not listed on his site, do what I do.....BUG THE PISS OUT OF HIM FOR MORE INFO. In fact, I bug all my friends with questions all the time just so I can learn more.


----------

